

Activate WhatsApp Calling Feature on Android and iOS (iPhones) Now - Hydrus
http://thenextdigit.com/18371/activate-whatsapp-calling-feature-android-ios-iphones/

======
sefu
With most messaging services adding Calling features, I wonder when we'll get
some sort of interoperability? Why hasn't SIP taken off as a standard in the
messaging space?

